#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Skills & Knowledge of Cost Engineering, 6th Ed

## hchugtai

If anyone has the Skills & Knowledge of Cost Engineering, 6th Ed, then please share..



hchugtai@gmail.comSee More: Skills & Knowledge of Cost Engineering, 6th Ed

----------


## zubair_civil

I am also looking for that..

----------


## raz

I need it tooo............. someone can help?

----------


## zero2lyn

hi every one,
my be this is one a book tht you are looking for:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## GvdB

Thanks zero2lyn

----------


## RATNAKARPATIL

Thanks

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
Please share Skills & Knowledge of Cost Engineering, 6th Ed 
thank you in advance

----------


## micaziv

Thanks

----------


## gusgon

Thanks my friend

----------


## raz

Do you have 6th edition?

----------


## raz

> hi every one,
> my be this is one a book tht you are looking for:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Do you have 6th edition?

----------

